# archangel's adventure



## aprilraven (Apr 21, 2006)

archangel put up his latest avatar....and it got me to thinking, wonder what would put a blindfold around an angel..?   so a story started forming..and surprise surprise ,  i thought i would share....

so...a thousand apologies....its a tad long....so i will use a few posts to do it all..ok???

refer to angels avatar for a picture....thanks for indulging me...and thanks angel for giving me motivation.....luv ya..mean it..!! :heart: 
***********************************************

FINALLY!   your mine.....

the words echoed in his brain....round and round, like a nursery rhyme..it wasnt his words, it was theirs....the ones who caught him unawares...and he had no idea how long he had been blacked out, there was no way to tell, but the feeling was being lost in his arms that were suspended over his head.....so he must have been out a while...

he was blindfolded, and this body ached...they obviously were not careful with him on the way over...or is it under???

he could feel the demons in the room...the smell of sulfur was over powering, and the stench of death and burnt feathers filled the air....hope its not my feathers, the angel thought.  kneil pulled harder on his restraints, but nothing gave in the effort..and the movement cost him.....he felt fresh blood flowing down his cheek...and could the sound of lips smacking as the scent of his blood floated around the room.

eerie cackles came from different directions, and screams would be heard in the distance over the course of conscieness that the angel experienced over the next few hours...
what seemed like an eternity, even to everlasting beings, the door to his cell creaked open, and the warrior angel could feel the tension in the room....

a female voice, much like silk across nails, echoed in the room..."has he spoken?"

grunts and growls answered her, and Kneil sensed her growing closer to him....a hint of power mixed with a touch of rose assailed his nose_... funny_, he thought,   _i would have suspected a putrid smell........_

"ahhh, little angel....seems someone took a wrong turn, and has landed where his wings are clipped...."  she whispered...." shame, that..... guess we will have to see what we can find out from you , before you have to leave us...."..more grunts and growls followed her statement....the demons laughing in their own disgusting ways..

sounds of things dragging, scraping, and being pulled, filled the chamber, as the demons filed out, one by one, till there was only Kneil and the dark mistress...

quiet decended the room, and the sound of material crossing the floor could be heard...a cool hand slipped up the side of his cheek, curiously easing his pain...
Kneil's head snapped back, pulling away from the comfort she gave...
a soft snicker was heard, and she softly commented, "dont worry, my heavenly warrior, your safe, ..well kinda...."

Kneils head turned in her direction, "what do you mean?" his voice gravelly from lack of use....

"i'm on your side, as it were....i have a deal with your "boss"....Micheal has offered me an audiance with the Heavenly Host, if i can get you out of here....and believe me, working here is HELL....." another giggle follwed that....

"i dont understand..." the angel replied..

" YOU dont have to, its your boss and his BOSS that must hear me... i have news, and i need to send a special message to He Who Shall Remain Nameless...." 

"you mean, you want an audiance with the Almighty God...??? a demoness wants to talk to God?" Kneil asked...

Unable to see her, he didnt witness the pain that radiated thru her, but there was no mistaking the wails of pain and grief that echoed thru the pit of hell....
"ssssssshhhhhhhhhhh........." she moaned......trying to stand upright after the wash of agony that name produced in the heated caverns....

"ppp-lease dont say that name, or even think it.....it causes us great pain...." she gritted out...."and what ever you do, DONT PRAY  !!..." she hissed....

a slight chuckle filled the room, the angle trying to grasp the meaning of the power he held in his hands.....

"noo..." she said, " if you start that, or even attempt it, they will kill you where you stand, and we will send you back in small pieces and bits of feathers....they will kill you thru their pain....and you will lose...as will i..."

as Kneil thought this thru, he felt the ropes giving...lowering him.....and noticed the sound of metal grating on metal...

"there you go, now be still and i will take off the ropes....." she murmured and he felt her cool finger making quick work of the knots....

and he was free.... he reached up to grasp the blindfold and ripped it off...


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 21, 2006)

the slight glow from distant fires shown thru the bars of his cage, highlighting the back wall of the cave/cage he was in....and she was in the shadows.... at first, all he could make out was dark clothes, dark hair and eyes glowing...red, in the dim light...

long black nails reached out from her arm, and her striking white teeth glistened as she grinned at him..." not what you expected, little angel..??" and a very sexy giggle accompanied her head toss, of full black hair...her lips like rubies in the firelight, had him mystified...
Kneil cleared his throat... and felt a pain in his back...
as he winced, she eased closer, "dont worry angel, your not my type.... i like o positive..." as she let her eyes dance over him.... going around him to have a look at the damage between his wings flowing out the center of his shoulders...
dusty, dirty, and missing a few feathers, she also noticed the gash that streaked down his spine... "here, little angel, let me assist you...." and touched his wound...a warm sensation, like soft kisses, made Kneil shiver....then the pain was gone...

"and now, the front...."  she slid by his wing and slipped under his arm,her nails softly wreaking havock on his senses... her palms holding his head perfectly still... she casually closed her eyes, and leaned up, softly, so softly touching her lips to the gash on his temple....slowly..warmly licking the trickle of blood all the way to his bottom lip...."mmmmm.....you taste so sweet, dear angel..."   and she quietly stepped away...

"ahh..shame i have to take you back so quickly...cause we could have so much fun...."

but... the dark lord will arrive soon, and i wont be able to help you out then, and you can bet your eternal exsistance that you dont wanna stick around here...he has too many things planned for you that are not nice, or comfortable...

so lets go, Kneil..."

his beautiful eyes, full of curiosity, looked her over, "how did you know my name?"

leaning over to brush a fallen strand of hair out of his face, she says quietly, "lets dont go there...okay??  we need to concetrate on getting you out of here..."

easing down the passage, and past a huge empty room, and starting to head up, the dark mistress whispered to Kneil.." we must take care here, we have past most of the difficult parts, but right around this corner is the gathering place for the warrior demons..
they fight at a drop of a hat...and i have "friends" that will start a scuffle at my signal..so when i motion to you, come follow me, but dont stop to watch the fighting yourself... for they will pull you in..stay close to me, and we will head up fast..and you will have protection from your own people at the entreance..they will take you from there...okay?  are you feeling better yet?? 

after a quick run thru of his muscles and movement...Kneil shook his head yes..." i think i am getting remarkably stronger...how did you do that??"

her red eyes gleamed, and  she mustered, " dont worry..tell ya later..."

they eased closer, and the sounds of grumbling, hatred, discontent, and pain echoed around the vast cavern... the mistress gave a low keening cry, and immediantly a fight broke out, occupying the demons for a time... she grabbed his hand, and sparks few between their fingers....she grinned at him.."occupational hazzard...sorry..."and tugged him along....

as they made it almost across the open expanse of elevated trail, the demons noticed them running... and fire and brimstone started pelting them frome below..as one flaming arrow arched toward angel, the dark mistress pulled him around her, taking the shot in her side..the arrow burying deep in her flesh...

clutching the shaft, the mistress pulled it out, as blood poured out of her side..she grabbed his arm, and held it close, " run angel...i will keep them occupied... your people await right at the top.... keep going... you can make it... run.." and she thrust him with what little strength remained....

" sorry mistress....but i'm not going with out you....we have a bargin to fullfill.." he gasped as he hoisted her over his shoulder..and turned to run..dodging more rocks, brimstone, and flaming arrows.. his feet light a down, he ran for all he had, and the misstress blood was flowing down his back and chest in a steady stream...

he burst thru the gates of hell full speed...straight into the arms of Micheal..
" we heard the commotion, and thought me may have to come get you...always running late, 'eh Kneil...? Micheal said, grinning ear to ear...sword flashing in the light..
" cute, mike...can we go now? the hounds of hell are right behind us..so move it.." Kneil said a little breathlessly...feathers already taking flight....


***************************************************************** 

pacing out side the gates of the Holy of Holies...Kneil ran his hand thru his hair for the thousandth time....
_whats taking so long? did i save her just to send her back to hell? _

then he looked up, and the sound of the golden doors opening sent a shaft of light so bright and raidiant, even an angel had to sheild his eyes...a lonf figure emerged, dressed in a flowingwhite robe, irridescent in the light, and a soft feminine voice spoke, " hello little angel..." her crystal clear silver blue eyes flashed in greeting..
a dimple in her cheek, and her wings flowing behind out of her shoulders, refelcting all colors, with a black feather on top of both wings...

he stuttered..." Mistress? "........

"how about Angelique??"  she stated....their hands automatically reaching to touch...and sparks again set off....."oops....old habits..." she giggled at him...

they eased down the streets made of pure gold...the sun setting in front of them...
" now, about this "little" part......" Kneil said, his eyes laughing into hers.....


----------



## Arch (Apr 21, 2006)

....... so when are they makin the movie!........... seriously raven... wow... this is sooooo good..... it reminds me of like constantine or something, but better!!..... you should write it into a full blown book thing.... seriously.... I love her repentance at the end....... so good.... and your great at discribing wounds  ........thanks alot raven, everyone can enjoy this story..... your so talented :hugs:  :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 21, 2006)

i am so glad you liked it angel....and since you posted right after, now everyone will see why i wanted to write about an angel with a blindfold..

i kept looking at your av and thought, aside from an angel wanting to not see all the ugly in the world, why else would he become blindfolded..?

so.. i had to just start writing...it was funny, nicole called me right in the middle of it, and i told her what i was doing...she said, how is it gonna end?   i said, i dont know, i have to write it and see what happens...

how weird am i?


----------



## Arch (Apr 21, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> how weird am i?



weird enough to write a kick ass story :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Apr 21, 2006)

you know ... this is freakin' awesome!!!  I shall now pass the pen to you ...

I could see every detail in my mind!  You did a fantastic job!

and you know what's even funnier ... we didn't talk about this story at all ... just that you were writing it ... but I swear ... I know ... well ... 

I'll just say that it is probably your best work ever ... 


Now, Angelbaby ... ever had designs on acting?  You got cannons for arms like your av?


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 21, 2006)

thank you thank you...pallie.... of course you like it..we think alike...

and angel.. i really dont think i can breathe if your gonna write back that your have big guns on the upper deck...

thinking i need a large fan, and maybe some alone time...!!


----------



## anicole (Apr 21, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> thank you thank you...pallie.... of course you like it..we think alike...
> 
> *and angel.. i really dont think i can breathe if your gonna write back that your have big guns on the upper deck...*
> 
> thinking i need a large fan, and maybe some alone time...!!


 
*anicole passes out ... konks head on the way ...*


----------



## Arch (Apr 21, 2006)

hahah.... luckely for you.... my arms aint like _them!_..... i'm slim and toned through years of distance running.... so unfortunately not stocky and buff like the avy..... so you can relax now  ...... aint my story great tho... im gonna read it again later.... with a fresh mind, but the first time was brilliant :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Apr 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> hahah.... luckely for you.... my arms aint like _them!_..... i'm slim and toned through years of distance running.... so unfortunately not stocky and buff like the avy..... so you can relax now  ...... aint my story great tho... *im gonna read it again later.... with a fresh* mind, but the first time was brilliant :mrgreen:


 
... I was a little concerned where this was going ... :er:


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> ... I was a little concerned where this was going ... :er:


 
ok, two things before i go...one....just thinking of him reading it again....( for get the fresh mind... i like the unfresh ones...)   *shivers shivers*

second... 

have you noticed, pallie..that only a select few actually comment on me and your threads and stuff???  thinking we may be getting a sign..yes?


----------



## anicole (Apr 21, 2006)

I know, right?

I figure it's our accent ... 



Here's our hat ...


----------



## Arch (Apr 21, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> ... I was a little concerned where this was going ... :er:




bad grim, get back with your coven!........ :mrgreen:


----------



## anicole (Apr 21, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> bad grim, get back with your coven!........ :mrgreen:


 
come along, Angel ...


----------



## Arch (Apr 21, 2006)

ok i'll come along.... but id prefer if you come up to my attic... i'v become agoraphobic  ..... 

Raven, lightsiders will comment on stuff too...... i think they're there just shy


----------



## JonMikal (Apr 21, 2006)

wow Nance, love the story.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 21, 2006)

Tons of detail. Great job!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 21, 2006)

Wow, are you ever a good writer, April.  What a way with words (*is it hot in here?*).  I was glad to see the happy ending...you're the mistress of surprise twists, so wasn't sure if all would survive the tale.  Way to put it out there, lady.


----------



## Chiller (Apr 23, 2006)

Brilliant Nance.  This is something that should be in a book.  You have a way of keeping the interest throughtout the whole story. Just a killer job.  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Mad Jester (Apr 25, 2006)

_a female voice, much like silk across nails_

*love* that.


----------



## Calliope (Apr 25, 2006)

I can't stop telling you how talented you are!


----------



## anicole (Apr 25, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> I can't stop telling you how talented you are!


 
...there'll be no living with her now ...


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 25, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> ...there'll be no living with her now ...


 

ha....very good.....thank you thank you pallie my pallie!!

thank you mad jester..your probably the only one who noticed that little phrase...

i thought it was a flash of creativity....among total stupidity on a usual basis....

:hail: :hail:  thanks to you for making me feel ok enough to post this...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 26, 2006)

That's a good one, girlie.


----------



## Rob (Apr 27, 2006)

Yeah, great story AR!! So, when's the saucy chapter coming out?? 

Rob


----------



## Fate (Apr 27, 2006)

Im loving the story  Better be available in all good book stores soon!


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 27, 2006)

ya'll are so cute....i 'm ok for the short haul..but the novel idea? afraid i cant make up that much...wish i could..

thank you all... love that this pleases you....that makes me smile.


----------

